# My baby TT MK2 ABT Phantom Black



## darylbelsey (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok so I have had this for 6 months now and spent 6 months before that whining and pissing all of the hardcore TT owners off asking stupid questions etc. [smiley=argue.gif]

So thought id (hopefully)  post some pics of the car and say thanks to everyone who answered my endless topic questions etc. Also if your on the site and see some stupid young (22) year old kid driving around in this gimmie a wave!

Let me know what you think x
































































Girlfriend was an optional extra x :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Who did the conversion is it just body work or have you gone for the supercharger as well, 2.0 or 3.2?, looks good I have the same black and red but a convertible


----------



## mstephensongolf (Jul 28, 2008)

Might seem like a daft question to some, but can anyone tell me what the ABT stands for, im a new TT owner and this is first time i seen it.

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

About B****y Time


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Where did you get the footrest ?


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

Dont like the exausts. Looks a bit BAD BOY Exaust to me. Better on a Jap import or XR3i. LOL

Rest of the kit anit to bad though.

Enjoy


----------



## pixelpower (May 18, 2008)

ABT = A Bit Tacky?


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

Kits not for me boss...prefer the clean lines and big rims...and whilst i like quad exhaust, it needs to be straight...

At the end of the day though its different and will stand out, 340ps is impressive too...

Is your missus winking at me?

S


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I doubt it has that sort of power TBH the supercharger kit for the 3.2 was promising those figures but were never seen in the UK just one on the continent


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Looks more like a FWD 20T to me, its not a 3.2 for sure. 
Are you assuming its a 3.2?

Sticking badges on when its not is not my thing.


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

340ps on his sig on another thread...

Hope its 3.2...2.0 couldnt get that power down...

S


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I can see three reasons from the pic why its a 20T. :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

100% a 2.0 FSi. Fancy sticking 'Quattro' badges on it when it isn't..... tut tut Daz! :roll:


----------



## pteyeo (Mar 12, 2007)

hi ya

Very nice car Mate the body kit makes it Unique!!!

the engine must of been modified alot to get 340 bhp out of a 2l.

its a 2l as you can tell from the headlights no chrome detailing.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Headlights dont mean its 20T or 3.2 - just means its not got xenons

The matt grill means 20T, the wrong tail lights mean 20T the quattro badge that's on the wrong side. 
ABT normally install the ABT badge over the quattro badge.

That's not an ABT car IMO. :lol: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VW-AUDI- ... 0259688971

Mine will have an ABT convertion next week


----------



## pteyeo (Mar 12, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Headlights dont mean its 20T or 3.2 - just means its not got xenons


3.2 HAS chrome detailing regardless of zenons or not. 2l needs to have zenons to have the chrome detailing otherwise its the standard light mouldings like in this car - 1st tail tail sign its a 2l

for god sake just tell us its a 2l haha :wink:


----------



## darylbelsey (Feb 5, 2008)

Ha ha ha its been fun watching you all bicker. yes it is a 2.0 S-Tronic kinda.... its an ABT 2.0.

1 0f 24 (or so Audi tell me) they send it off to ABT who in turn stick a larger turbo, larger air filter system, a supercharger, remap and fully tune the car. It also has a stage 2 weight reduction and then they stick the Miltek OR ABT quad exhaust system, ABT 19" alloys and full ABT kit including skirts, rear diffuser, static spoiler and front spoiler. Also it IS Quattro (check for a thread previously about ABT 2.0 quattro imports) and has sports suspension as standard.

...and no im afraid it didnt come with xenons and im not to fussed (although they would be nice) :roll:

It also has ABT detailing such as the door sills with ABT engraving etc.

On the rolling road test the car reached an output of just over 342 BHP

I just wanted to say thank-you to everyone for the nice comments and cheeky girlfriend ones oi oi and also to the people who dont particularly like this style but are kind enough to still leave respectable comments. So Thank-you!

Happy TTing guys! x


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

So what your saying is that your car has a Turbo AND a Supercharger and four wheels drive, sorry but this doesn't ring true bigger Turbo yes for the 2.0 and a Supercharger for the 3.2 NOT BOTH, can you post some engine pictures that may help with the confusion......


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

mstephensongolf said:


> Might seem like a daft question to some, but can anyone tell me what the ABT stands for, im a new TT owner and this is first time i seen it.
> 
> Mark


ABT doesnt stand for anything, Hans-Jurgen ABT founded a smithy in Kempton in Germany making wheels for the new horseless carrages (the modern factory is on the same site in Kempton).

In 1996 Christian ABT entred a DTM car into the german touring car series, replacing it with a TT in 2000and back to the A4 in 2004. Christian ABT still drives in the DTM now.

So..... ABT is a family name, not A.B.T!


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

There is not much ABT about it, only the rear wing and wheels.
The body kit (frontspoiler, side skirts and rear valance) is the factory VOTEX kit.
The foot rest look like "Osir Design".










Hans.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

SimonQS said:


> Christian ABT still drives in the DTM now.


Not any more, he hang is helmet by the end of last DTM season.

Hans.


----------



## Chippy_boy (Jan 15, 2008)

Very nice Daryl. And the car looks OK too ;-)


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

R5T said:


> SimonQS said:
> 
> 
> > Christian ABT still drives in the DTM now.
> ...


I stand corrected, thanks Hans!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Still not 340 Bhp though is it??????


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

I read something about 2.0 quattro only available in LHD...not sure though...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mines an ABT too with just over 500bhp and 8WD.
also got the latest 12speed W-tronic in it.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Mines an ABT too with just over 500bhp and 8WD.
> also got the latest 12speed W-tronic in it.


Wow 

Nice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

Knew that was you I saw overtake me Tosh...


----------



## darylbelsey (Feb 5, 2008)

Tosh funny guy. good job your taste in cars is better than your sense of humour, you really should get out more. you really do have to much time on your hands to be sitting in the TT forum 24/7 slatting and bitching about peoples cars and there Mods rather than driving your car. Get a life sunshine!


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

Here we go...strap yourselves in...


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Engine pics ????? super charger + super Turbo your dealing with people who know lots about all that you claim to have 
Graphs and pics might quell their tongues


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

darylbelsey said:


> Tosh funny guy. good job your taste in cars is better than your sense of humour, you really should get out more. you really do have to much time on your hands to be sitting in the TT forum 24/7 slatting and bitching about peoples cars and there Mods rather than driving your car. Get a life sunshine!


It was said in jest, but with a degree of truth.
I can't be arsed if im honest ot argue the point and I'm sure I've not been "slatting and bitching" about your car unless you are referring to my dislike of all things phantom - but I've not even mentioned this on this thread, until now.

However the claims you make are somewhat erm, erm. tall. 
ABT do not do what you say you have.
You don't have an ABT front bumper, Rear also doesn't look like ABT, spoiler is wrong shape too by the look of it and the wheels look like reps. ABT std wheels are Bi colour. Quad pipes on ABT also don't stick out at an angle.

O and ABT put a badge on the front grill.

The ABT sport does not have a supercharger on the 20T, only a turbo and the highest output available is 300HP or 221 kW with a 0-60 of 5.5secs.

Click the config and you can build an ABT car.
http://www.abt-sportsline.de/en/tuning/ ... _367_67_3/



















All that said - whats it matter if you're happy. 
Still can't keep up with a TTS :wink:


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Either way the chick still digs it! :wink:


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Thats telling him tosh [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## shim (Aug 11, 2008)

I think the car looks good! Nice kit, perhaps verging on... ch-ch-ch (cant say it) chavvy (no. plate doesnt help-Daz). Im not an expert but I detect the distinct scent of shite in the air about the claims to HP- dually undressed by your fellow posters & rightly so [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## darylbelsey (Feb 5, 2008)

Chavvy?? are you serious? an ABT kit on a TT with a personalised plate and its chavvy? think you should have a word with Audi as all i have done to this car is placed my plate on it, and put some bad CD's in the car. Think the term Chavvy is a tad harsh!

Also the reason the ABT wheels arent bi coloured is the car was 2 months old and the wheels were kerbed, AUDI had them refurbed and one coloured, they ARE being bi coloured at there cost for their f*%k up, secondly im afraid you are wrong, every part of the body kit can be found on the ABT website and thus the rear diffuser, static spoiler, front spoiler, wheels and skirts are official ABT and fitted by them NOT Audi. Also not all ABT TT's come with the ABT badge on the front grill, I personally have only seen them on the front grill on the TT sport ABT (where also the quattro badge is on the other side) also....replica ABT wheels...?? why would I pay money for replica ABT wheels...? I just paid £32K yet I would buy replica wheels :? tad insulting.

pictures of the ABT engine case, supercharger, upgraded turbo, close ups of the wheels and kit and receipts from ABT covering info for static spoilers, maintenance and safety tips/prices etc for ALL of the body kit plus rolling road graph from AMD technik. Hopefully this might clear some things up. Also I will take some snaps of the prop shafts on back and front to clear up the quattro dispute. Any more request to quench your tongues do ask.

Why oh why would I lie about the car? Im 22 years old with a beautiful car, I don't need to try and lie about facts and figures, i could have posted a bloody pic of an R8 and said its mine if i wanted to. This is my car, bought as standard, with these specs. The cars can be bought like this as standard from Audi, research it, do what you want but im afraid no one has a right to sit in their chairs and call me a liar and tell me my cars "cha cha cha chavvy" you might have a pink throw in the back of yours with vinyl stencils on the breaklights and a nice dump valve but I wouldn't call yours chavvy because I dont think that term can be implied to an iconic piece of modern design no matter how Kitch the accessories and also everyones taste is different and I have no right to judge, i'm not Hitler its freedom for all im afraid!

If this was a forum for black (not phantom) TTS with s tronic, 19 inch alloys and red interior I would apologise for my intrusion..but its not, get over it. I only came here to show pics of MY car ordered to MY taste. So if you think the cars "chavvy" go take your oppinion elsewhere. or better yet by a BMW you facists! :-*


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

Your dealing with purists mate...

I dont like mods...never have, but each to their own...your cars not for me, but it is for you and thats all that matters...

Lose the exhaust and it gets 10x better...im saying nothing...

S


----------



## pteyeo (Mar 12, 2007)

darylbelsey said:


> Chavvy?? are you serious? an ABT kit on a TT with a personalised plate and its chavvy? think you should have a word with Audi as all i have done to this car is placed my plate on it, and put some bad CD's in the car. Think the term Chavvy is a tad harsh!
> 
> Also the reason the ABT wheels arent bi coloured is the car was 2 months old and the wheels were kerbed, AUDI had them refurbed and one coloured, they ARE being bi coloured at there cost for their f*%k up, secondly im afraid you are wrong, every part of the body kit can be found on the ABT website and thus the rear diffuser, static spoiler, front spoiler, wheels and skirts are official ABT and fitted by them NOT Audi. Also not all ABT TT's come with the ABT badge on the front grill, I personally have only seen them on the front grill on the TT sport ABT (where also the quattro badge is on the other side) also....replica ABT wheels...?? why would I pay money for replica ABT wheels...? I just paid £32K yet I would buy replica wheels :? tad insulting.
> 
> ...


i bet yr getting very frustrated with peoples comments. and i dont blame you! like some people say its not 2 their taste but the end of the day if we all like the same car same spec colour etc how boring! thou you did ask for commets never do that on a forum lol expect good and bad ones. enjoy your car as im sure you will


----------



## darylbelsey (Feb 5, 2008)

THANK YOU!!! lol. Also your car sounds amazing! you got pics up? x


----------



## pteyeo (Mar 12, 2007)

darylbelsey said:


> THANK YOU!!! lol. Also your car sounds amazing! you got pics up? x


well its just a tts same as everyone else's lol yeah got a few pics, the links here............

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=120489&p=1269145#p1269145

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=118699&p=1252397#p1252397


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I will ask Philip Dearing later as he owns ABT in the UK that might clear things up a bit, sorry if your offended but NO-ONE has put a turbo AND a supercharger on a TT


----------



## Sirus (Oct 11, 2007)

darylbelsey.....you are never going to change people minds mate, just get on with enjoying your TT..if you like your car and the way it looks and sounds ...thats ALL that matters.

I like this folrum, but the one thing that Im getting sick of is the "nerdy" snobbery and crass opinions that are intended to rub people up the wrong way rather than create positive and informative debate.

By the way, I also love my Phantom TTC and I hate Red TT's, I think they look girly..... :twisted:


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

Whatevers under the hood...at least its not a tractor...

burburbur burburbur


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

The issue is not snobbery or anything to that end, just the claim and the tune state of this car and the bits fitted, THAT'S why people are quering the qoute


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I cant believe this is still going. :lol:

The body kit fitted to that car is not an ABT one. Its an Audi dealer fit kit - i guess however, its not unreasonable to ask ABT to do this one instead. I'd be 'surprised' if they would use an Audi one, rather than their own, but the customer is always right I'm told. (I forgot to ask ABT when i called).

Here a picture of it on reapermans TTDi - and no its not been ABT'd


























Here's the pdf from the Audi website showing the details of the kit. (Page 40)
Title: Audi Centre-fitted Accessories
Description
Audi Centre-fitted Accessories offer a range of products that enable you to tailor your Audi TT to your tastes and requirements. All prices exclude fitting and painting, where this is required. Please contact your Audi Centre for further details of Accessories available for the Audi TT.
http://www.audi.co.uk/etc/medialib/cms4imp/audi2/uk/Products/tt/pdf.Par.0026.File.pdf

The part numbers for the kits are
Front skirt - 8J00716099AX
Side skirts - 8J00716859AX
Rear diffuser, for 2.0 TFSI and 2.0 TDI models 8J00716119AX
Rear diffuser, for 3.2 quattro models - 8J0071611B9AX
Rear spoiler - 8J00716459AX

Here's a picture of ABTs front bumper/side kit









These simply don't look like yours. Hence the comments.
Again, i stress, it 'could' have been fitted with the Audi one by ABT.

As for this car being a 20T quattro - AUK have not released the car in the UK and its only been released in the rest of the world with S-tronic. So it is feasible that you 'have' got a 20TQ. I've spoken to Steve at ABT - very nice and knowledgeable chap, he is telling me the maximum power they can get currently from the 20T is 310PS. He also said current they (ABT) have no upgrades or mod's for either the TTS or 20TQ. I asked about the super charger and the 20T and ABTs comments were 'it can not be fitted to the 20T', only the 3.2.

I thought - could be wrong so don't bite, that ABT cars came with Recaro sports seats too - did you not take these?
Where did you order the car from and was it new to you?

34k - id have ordered a TTS and chipped it. You'd get the same power and performance.

For those with MR - i did get some good info. If you lower or change the springs, it DOES NOT need to be recoded. Steve said the MR system was fantastic and would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> I cant believe this is still going. :lol:
> Steve said the MR system was fantastic and would recommend it to anyone.


He's not wrong...it is, and I quote you on this Tosh, 'A stunning piece of kit'....

Re ABT blah blah...i think thats a fairly comprehensive reply...

S


----------



## whynot (Apr 24, 2007)

LMAO

Chavvy, yes, it looks chavvy.
Just need a sunband with DAZ and SHAZ to complete the look.










Man shes got a large trunk.


----------



## atlasapl (May 7, 2008)

doesnt matter if you like his car or not, theres no need to make it personal by insulting his girl friend.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Humm... poor form I'm afraid whynot [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Like the car 

But why the derogatory comments whynot? :x


----------



## pixelpower (May 18, 2008)

Despite the mutilation of the car, private plates are generally Chavvy, especially when they belong to "DAZ".

Still looks better on a TT than a Saxo.


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Grow up whynot and don't fling personal insults about in what was a thread about a car. Air your views on the car by all means, but show some respect and stop being a ****.

Maybe you'd like to post a photo of you/your partner and then we can all have a pop at you/them? Might pass a few moments on a wet Weds afternoon. :roll:

This is an interesting thread about ABT etc - I really wish Audi would bring out a 2.0TQ in the UK, although I suspect with current pricing it would not be very different to the TTS if decently specced. I'm not sure about the looks of the car, I do like some of the styling elements but i think the exhausts aren't quite straight and that would drive me loopy - I made sure APS aligned my Milltek and Blueflame all 100%!! The colour combo is lovely though, makes me remember that mine is black underneath the mud somewhere!


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

You can buy a 2.0TFSI quattro in Ireland. Only €430 dearer the 2.0TFSI. You can only get it with S Tronic. TheTTS is €14,300 dearer than the 2.0TFSI  

If I was in the market again, I would definetly get the 2.0TFSI quattro


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

Just had a look on the Irish Audi web site, how expensive is a 2.0q though! About 50,000 euro, thats about £41k!


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

Just been on the Portugese web site to see how much a 2.0c is here (on holiday on the Algarve at the moment and only seen 2 and both were 2.0Cs with UK plates) - £35k!!!

55k euro for the TTS = £45k


----------



## Chippy_boy (Jan 15, 2008)

Whynot - that's bang out of order. This is supposed to be a friendly place where people come to share experiences of their cars and sometimes even engage in healthy debate or disagreement. But personal insults about someone's girlfriend is *way* out of order.

I seriously think you should apologise for that.

If I were a mod (and clearly I am not) you'd be on a formal warning or worse. I have been banned from a forum for far less.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

MP said:


> Just had a look on the Irish Audi web site, how expensive is a 2.0q though! About 50,000 euro, thats about £41k!


49% of the car price goes to the Irish Government in the form of Vat of 21% and Vehicle Registration tax of 28%!


----------



## audi08bry (Aug 14, 2008)

Pretty nice car. I know there are some skepticism about your car but it's ok. Never heard of a supercharger and turbo combined but hey what do I know? I'm not a mechanic but just a person who loves TT's. Lol. That came out weird but you know what I mean. Still a nice ride! What does ABT stand for? I'm in the US and forgive my ignorance. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## g75y (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi darylbelsey, can you post those pics of the engine, supercharger etc. Would be very interested to see it. Like many others here, have never heard of a 2.0T quattro with both bigger turbo and supercharger so this would be very interesting

Cheers


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Without trying to sound contrite there is no chance 'cause NO-ONE does a modification that has both, not going to add to that


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Call ABT - they will tell you they dont do what is listed above.

Abtpower Ltd.
Tel: 01753 607640
Fax: 01753 607543
[email protected]


----------



## g75y (Jan 19, 2007)

Would be very surprised if they did but wanted to see what darylbelsey had to say/show. Never know


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey g75y,

can we have a few pics of your car, seeing as it actually has the Abt kit :wink:

The side skirts look yummy in your sig


----------



## g75y (Jan 19, 2007)

conneem said:


> Hey g75y,
> 
> can we have a few pics of your car, seeing as it actually has the Abt kit :wink:
> 
> The side skirts look yummy in your sig


Here are some pics. Side skirts are nice but a pain to wash. Same for the rims


----------



## audi08bry (Aug 14, 2008)

Is that a TT or a TTS? It looks like you have the TTS rims and headlights. I like the ABT kit by the way. NICE RIDE!! :mrgreen:


----------



## g75y (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks!

Its the TT 2.0T with xenon lights


----------



## Sirus (Oct 11, 2007)

Cor Blimey thats stunning...love the colour too.

Nicer body kit (especially the front) than the TTS..


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## pteyeo (Mar 12, 2007)

g75y said:


> conneem said:
> 
> 
> > Hey g75y,
> ...


Liking the body kit would of probably gone for that kit on my 1st TT. Enjoy,

Can i ask how much the kit was fitted, painted etc?

Thanks


----------



## g75y (Jan 19, 2007)

Bit more than GBP2000 (depending on exchange rate) approximately.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

So, in a nutshell then, the only thing 'ABT' about the original posters black car is the badges? The bodykit is Audi, it's not got any ABT mods and for some inexplicable reason he has put quattro badges on a FWD car... :roll:

g75y - gorgeous looking car you have there, the ABT kit really suits it, and is very subtle! 8)


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

Agreed...hijacked Daz's thread and well and truly trumped him...

NCLGORS4s

S


----------



## oomidamon (Jun 24, 2008)

darylbelsey said:


> ...and no im afraid it didnt come with xenons and im not to fussed (although they would be nice) :roll:


Er, so why do you say you've got Xenons in your sig?


----------



## MLC-TT (Jul 19, 2008)

oomidamon said:


> darylbelsey said:
> 
> 
> > ...and no im afraid it didnt come with xenons and im not to fussed (although they would be nice) :roll:
> ...


I think Daz may have a tendency to colour the picture in occasionally


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> For those with MR - i did get some good info. If you lower or change the springs, it DOES NOT need to be recoded. Steve said the MR system was fantastic and would recommend it to anyone.


Nice car Daryl, although I'm not one to mess with the design either - but it is the above statement from Tosh that really got my attention.

This has been a topic of several threads with all kinds of views pro and con (mostly con from Rebel) for my part, I have sat on the fence waiting for the word one way or another on possible interference with the MR as my car is fitted with it.

The word from ABT is all I need. Just need to decide if I go Eibach (25mm) or H&R (30mm)....


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have H & R but NO MR so can't really comment the car sits well and the ride is 
still pleasant not too harse


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

I've contacted two H&R distributors - one in the UK and one in Belgium...just waiting for a response.


----------



## DB9506 (Oct 2, 2010)

Any furhter pics of the rear valance/bumper from this car?

Am considering the same and would like a closer look.

TY.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

darylbelsey said:


> Ok so I have had this for 6 months now and spent 6 months before that whining and pissing all of the hardcore TT owners off asking stupid questions etc. [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> So thought id (hopefully)  post some pics of the car and say thanks to everyone who answered my endless topic questions etc. Also if your on the site and see some stupid young (22) year old kid driving around in this gimmie a wave!
> 
> ...


LAWL!!!

Find some some strange threads when looking for stuff, this one tickled me and guess the OP never came back!


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

The stainless doorstep cappings are a nice touch! Where can I get some of those?


----------



## stee (Jun 29, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> I cant believe this is still going. :lol:
> 
> The body kit fitted to that car is not an ABT one. Its an Audi dealer fit kit - i guess however, its not unreasonable to ask ABT to do this one instead. I'd be 'surprised' if they would use an Audi one, rather than their own, but the customer is always right I'm told. (I forgot to ask ABT when i called).
> 
> ...


hi there i love the rear diffuser u have on the car but dont seem to fined it anywear the part number is 8j00716119ax if anyone could help me sourse one if would be a good help thanks


----------



## whitettpet (Jan 4, 2010)

My car has the abt kit 


















On each body part such as side skirts rear diffuser and front bumper it has the abt badge


----------



## whitettpet (Jan 4, 2010)

Soz here's the pic of the rear diffuser of the abt 1








However the other 1 in the pic u can get from the tt shop and it's actually a good price.


----------

